# Good Morning, Good Evening, Good Night #3



## SeaBreeze




----------



## peppermint

SeaBreeze said:


>


A Beautiful Sight....♥


----------



## Aunt Bea

On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me twelve drummers drumming, eleven pipers piping, ten lords a-leaping, nine ladies dancing, eight maids a-milking, seven swans a-swimming, six geese a-laying, five golden rings, four calling birds, three French hens, two turtle doves and a partridge in a pear tree.  When all I really wanted was a nice cup of coffee, enjoy your day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Cold n windy today but the sun is shining!! Yay


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good evening .


----------



## CrackerJack

Well..howz about this then: Ive not been online or on my phone all day. Logged off late last night...well - thought I had and went to log on on my phone and was still logged on...well I'll be jiggered I thought.

Ive had a very busy day from early morning and to relate what's been happening would take ages typing and wear me to a frazzle. But it's all positive.

Been reading the Alerts and posts and enjoyed browsing.

Have a good Sunday evening


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren

Happy Monday everybody, have a great week


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

Wish I felt better but with time I will!  A great morning and day to everyone!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Ruthanne said:


> Wish I felt better but with time I will!  A great morning and day to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 86843


Sorry your not feeling well, Ruthanne


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Lvstotrvl said:


> Sorry your not feeling well, Ruthanne ☹


Thank you.  Starting to feel some better.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Off to dreamland with......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

this is the page from my own book.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

A good morning to all!


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Got up late and need to get on with today's plans. Hope to pop in later on at some stage.

Love all the pics in here so cheery and soothing


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good morning !


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose

Rise and shine!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## peppermint

Waiting for the bug guy....!!  In the South, even though it's winter, people still get their homes bugged (real bugs...).LOL!!!  We are mostly  UP North  in winter we don't get bugs....So, Good Morning, People....♥  I love to have diversity...


----------



## Ferocious

peppermint said:


> Waiting for the bug guy....!!  In the South, even though it's winter, people still get their homes bugged (real bugs...).LOL!!!  We are mostly  UP North  in winter we don't get bugs....So, Good Morning, People....♥  I love to have diversity...


*Hmmmmm...... bugger living in the south then....*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CrackerJack

Good Weds morning. A day for me to be business like and focused. This usually isn't difficult and face things as they come but its not negative what I have to do.

Thinking of you all on SF and wishing you a good day whatever your time zone is☺


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 86970


What are you feeding that tree, PB?


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
While out and about the other day, I passed by a garden, and there in the middle of a bush was a solitary pink rose. 
In January?    Hmmmmm....perhaps Spring is not far off...................I do hope so. 
*
*Enjoy your day folks. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,*
> 
> *While out and about the other day, I passed by a garden, and there in the middle of a bush was a solitary pink rose.
> In January?    Hmmmmm....perhaps Spring is not far off...................I do hope so. *
> 
> *Enjoy your day folks. *


Spring is close as time always flies Bill!  I hope your day rocks!


----------



## Ruthanne

A good morning to all.  We are having a sort of a snow storm at the moment.  It's very windy and white outside now.  It won't last though because the 50s are predicted for the weekend, this is our crazy Ohio weather!  It always gives us something to talk about!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning from a quiet one weatherwise. Not had snow where I reside but it could appear with all it brings with it

Dentist this morning for treatment i am a wuss and nervous but have an injection prior to treatment....needles!!
Have a good Thursday and see you again later abw


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning everyone,*
*
Oh! The dentist!! I hate going there, best of luck, Cracker.

A lady went to my dentist and he produced the cocaine needle.

Dentist.....standing over her...."It's all right, Mary, you'll only feel a little prick,"


Mary........."If you don't mind, Id rather just have the injection."
*

*Enjoy your day folks.  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning everyone,*
> 
> *Oh! The dentist!! I hate going there, best of luck, Cracker.
> 
> A lady went to my dentist and he produced the cocaine needle.
> 
> Dentist.....standing over her...."It's all right, Mary, you'll only feel a little prick,"
> 
> 
> Mary........."If you don't mind, Id rather just have the injection."*
> 
> 
> *Enjoy your day folks.  *


The dentist never happened and Iv'e made another appt for next week. Its a lady dentist and giving me the needle to deaden the pain of the treatment...aghh!!


----------



## CrackerJack

On the way to the dentist there was an accident on  major A road which led to a massive tailback and my dentist was held up and unable to get to the surgery so I reappointed.

Thinking of the poor folk involved in the accident. Lots of artics use this A road and Eddie Stobart being a major one in the UK.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CrackerJack

Okay peeps I am off to bed and the Land of Nod as I have an early start tomorrow morning. Ive spent time today sorting out some audio equipment to sell on to a audio chap who has offered me  decent price. 

The equipment goes back to the early 70's and my late Husband's life-time hobby that we lovingly shared  An emotional day for me but feel strong.

Good night to my SF pals and Board Buddies ☺


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

*Oh, you're up. Good morning!*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good afternoon!. Lovely sunny day here and been busy since early morning. Had lunch a cheese and onion roll and a glass of milk and sitting tapping away on my phone to you gals and guys. Not been out and didn't feel like it after a busy morning. 

Have a good.Friday evening ☺


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, under the veil of night.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

I hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning! Up and at'em early. A mixed Saturday here and this afternoon will do my voluntary stint at a local book shop and get to meet a pal colleague and sell some books hopefully.

Have a good Saturday and weekend, everybody ☺


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's 54°F this morning!

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!







54F here in CT, too...may go up to 60! Roses are blooming!


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54F here in CT, too...may go up to 60! Roses are blooming!


Fantastic for you...its been in the 70's here, but a cold front is here now...guess you enjoy it while you can!


----------



## CrackerJack

Good late evening. Dont know where my day has gone but it has slipped away. I get up early do what needs be next thing I know its night time and whoosh! Another day gone.
Have a good Sunday when it appears ☺


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Goodnight everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Good night every one.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Jazzy

Morning all.  Sorry I haven't spent much time on here since joining but I had the real world to deal with, lol.  Got up late myself this morning, like 8.45, but the dog wanted out in the night so she's not in a rush right now.

I agree CJ, aren't the images beautiful?  I'll have to take time to put some on here.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CrackerJack

Late in and saying good night. Enjoyed lunch out th two friends. Not done much today and got a full-on week ahead doing some serious family related stuff and not looking forward to next Friday.

Hope you all have a good week ahead.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## TravelinMan

Good Night.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Sleep well everyone!

Goodnight!


----------



## RadishRose

Go To Sleep



​


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose

*Good Morning*


----------



## CindyLouWho

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

_Have a great day!_


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

good morning!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well........


----------



## Aunt Bea

Take a little time to enjoy your coffee and your surroundings this morning, have a great day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*#117 ** That tree is doin'my head in, PB......*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
I had a strange dream last night. 

In the dream I was about 9 or 10 years old, and my Mam had sent me down the street to the Mr King's corner shop to get a scoop of tea and 2 eggs. 
It was not long after WW2 and food was on ration and eggs were a very sought after food, but Mr KIng had a brother who had a big (secret) patch of land snooing with hens, so Mr King supplied most of the folk in our community with a few eggs each and didn't ask for ration-book tickets. He also had a big tea chest with a tiny chrome-plated cup which he'd scoop the tea and pour it onto a piece of newspaper, then fold the paper into a little neat parcel.
I'm sitting here now stirring a cup of tea with one of my Mam's old chrome-plated spoons, the chrome has worn off and the brass plating underneath is showing.......just like Mr King's little tea-chest cup.  
*
*There's another cup of tea in the pot if you fancy one......have a nice day.....cheers  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

Ferocious said:


> *#117 ** That tree is doin'my head in, PB......*


*I'm sorry Ferocious...will look for a smaller thingy! *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jazzy

Good afternoon all.  Sorry I've been an absentee for a few days.  Things going on in my life with regards to the house I want to buy (I am in rental at the moment), and I have big decisions to make.  Plans not going too well.  Argh...


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi everyone..hope your day goes as planned..


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

_Woke up to several inches of fresh snow this morning, have a great day!_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Morning forum:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good afternoon everyone !


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

We wish you a very good morning!​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

G'nite Kids...


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Start where you are. Use what you have. Do what you can."_ - Arthur Ashe


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
When we venture out, we come across many interesting things......if we keep our eyes open.
I get about in a mobility scooter and my eye level is a fair bit lower, so I get to scrutinise lots of peoples bums.
Yes, there is a huge variety, big bums, small bums, unusual bums, but they all become more interesting when the legs beneath them start to walk.....wobble, bobble, sway, bounce and a sort of judder are just some of the spectacles my old eyes have spied recently........... then there are the womens bottoms, well, I'll tell you about those on another day.
*
*Have a lovely wobble, bobble, sway or whatever day......*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Happy morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon..got up a little later..I'd been up very late organizing and cleaning things around here.  Feels good to have more things organized well now!  Oh yes, we have more snow and it's snowing now and 17 F degrees.  It's nice and warm in my apt. however..


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening..hope it's a great one for you.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!



_"I know that love is ultimately the only answer to mankind's problems."_ - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good afternoon !


----------



## saintdave

Charming- all them. What wonderfully talented posters. Take a bow.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Bedtime, sweet dreams..


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a good night!


----------



## Autumn72

Aunt Bea said:


>


How do you all do this pics must be computer program. I am using my phone. Keeps me company no service no phone line quite upset with this bs.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good morning !


----------



## Aunt Bea

I sure don't miss those tough commutes!




Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren

Morning all, have a good day


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, enjoy your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JustBonee

Good  Afternoon from Rainy (and cold)  Houston. .. it's 45 here


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning... Be Ready


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Late morning here..hi


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Good evening nice people.*
*
Poetic Justice.

A friend was visiting me today, and he was telling me about a time when he and 5 or 6 others were waiting at a bus top. It had been raining heavily and the gutter adjacent to bus stop had a large, deep puddle, when a wicked sod came along in his car and deliberately drove into the puddle at speed, soaking all the people. He then was so busy looking over his shoulder, grinning at all his victims, when he mounted the pavement and hit a tree. He wasn't hurt but his car was, the people at the bus stop all applauded. One of the ladies from the bus stop, checking to see if the rotten clown had injured himself, accidentally on purpose spilled a bottle of bleach into his car. My friend told me that he never noticed the rain after that. 
*
*Enjoy your evening, all of you, but not if you were that clot in the car.  *


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good evening nice people.*
> *
> Poetic Justice.
> 
> A friend was visiting me today, and he was telling me about a time when he and 5 or 6 others were waiting at a bus top. It had been raining heavily and the gutter adjacent to bus stop had a large, deep puddle, when a wicked sod came along in his car and deliberately drove into the puddle at speed, soaking all the people. He then was so busy looking over his shoulder, grinning at all his victims, when he mounted the pavement and hit a tree. He wasn't hurt but his car was, the people at the bus stop all applauded. One of the ladies from the bus stop, checking to see if the rotten clown had injured himself, accidentally on purpose spilled a bottle of bleach into his car. My friend told me that he never noticed the rain after that.
> *
> *Enjoy your evening, all of you, but not if you were that clot in the car.  *


 Great story Bill, as always!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, dear friends


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning nice people*
*
It's a damp, dreary day outside,

The rain is rainin',
but I'm not complainin'
I've got a new brolly,
so I feel quite jolly,*
*I've got my g love s to keep me warm.......*

*Keep dry, smile away the rain.....*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning happy people!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good morning !


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all, *
*
I met a bloke the other day in a cafe, we got talking and the conversation turned to going on day trips.

He was telling me that he had this massive big garden, but it was overgrown with weeds and he couldn't manage it anymore, so he said to himself, "Sod it, I'm going on one of those day trips!"
The outing he went on was to some pub that had a wishing well, and, while everyone else was exercising their elbows in the bar, he was sat on the rim of the well. He was about to make a wish for the weeds in his garden to disappear, but he lost his balance and fell into the well, panicking and splashing about in the water, he shouted, "I wish I'd never come 'ere." 
There was a huge flash from the well and he found himself sitting on a deck-chair in his overgrown garden.......with a bunch of nettles rubbing against his ankles. 
*
*Be careful what you wish for......but have lovely day.   *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all, *
> 
> *I met a bloke the other day in a cafe, we got talking and the conversation turned to going on day trips.
> 
> He was telling me that he had this massive big garden, but it was overgrown with weeds and he couldn't manage it anymore, so he said to himself, "Sod it, I'm going on one of those day trips!"
> The outing he went on was to some pub that had a wishing well, and, while everyone else was exercising their elbows in the bar, he was sat on the rim of the well. He was about to make a wish for the weeds in his garden to disappear, but he lost his balance and fell into the well, panicking and splashing about in the water, he shouted, "I wish I'd never come 'ere."
> There was a huge flash from the well and he found himself sitting on a deck-chair in his overgrown garden.......with a bunch of nettles rubbing against his ankles. *
> 
> *Be careful what you wish for......but have lovely day.  *



Great story!

Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## CrackerJack

Good afternoon... not been on here for a while and been busy in real life. Gr8 to pop on SF as it soothing for me with so many very nice folk in tune with eachother. Not many forums can claim this special accolade.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 88991


Nice to see ya!


----------



## Pink Biz

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice to see ya!


*Ditto! ☺*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

_Lullabye and goodnight.....



_​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Don't you just love the cheerful "Good Morning" images, here?  Sure gets you started on the right track for the day, guys!
Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, you two. That's right... YOU!


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

The sun has set and another night is here, good evening!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning nice people,*
*
Yes, it's 1.00am here, and it's time for me to climb into my dream chamber...
I wonder where I'll go in my dreams tonight,     Oh yeh!  That one where I'm 22 again, a shiny Norton Dominator 500cc motorbike, a pocket full of dosh, the open road, and.......well, I'm not telling you the rest....after all, it's my dream 
*
*Enjoy your day folks *


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
The Magnetism of a Bacon on Toast Sandwich.

I didn't eat much yesterday, I was a bit off my grub, but I awoke earlier to the smell of bacon cooking. 
The aroma locked into my nostrils like hooks, drawing me, luring me to the very source of this gorgeous smell. 
I found myself in the communal kitchen, and there at the table, one of my fellow residents was chomping on a bacon on toast butty. 
Within a few minutes, other resident were now in the kitchen, their noses sniffing this most wonderful aroma. I'm not sure if any words were passed between us, but quite quickly, we were all sat down scoffing our own bacon butties.
I'm having another right now, with a cup of tea.......Mmmmmm..........I'll bet you'd like a bite.......wouldn't you.....well it's just as well that you are there and you can't?  
*
*Enjoy your day folks *


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Lazy Mary you better get up
We need the sheets for the table ..."_ - Lou Monte / Paolo Citarella


----------



## Wren

I could almost smell that bacon ferry ! I’ve none in so will have the next best thing, on toast, have a good day everybody


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Lazy Mary you better get up
> We need the sheets for the table ..."_ - Lou Monte / Paolo Citarella


I remember that song! My mother used to sing it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> I remember that song! My mother used to sing it.


Some versions were spicier than others!


----------



## RadishRose

Rise and shine!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm up just a bit earlier today but it really doesn't seem to matter..I have no appointments so I can sleep on!


----------



## Ruthanne

Feeling grumpy tonight..guess it's time to reel it in!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet dreams everyone...


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Time to rise and shine, have a great day!


----------



## CrackerJack

Popped in to say hello to all and each. Im minding a pal's King Charles Cavalier called Poppy all day til about 6pm. Just tookher for a long walk and she us knackered and asleep next to me. Will nip over to the Pets domain and tell you about the pets we had over the years.

Lovely sunny day here cold but typical for February here in England. Think Id better get some eats for lunch.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning. Jump right in!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, enjoy your day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, have a great day!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren

First day of February,  hope it’s a good month for all


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly

Good morning all...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea

Mornin' sports fans!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

Have fun today!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

_Good Morning Friends




_​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*  

*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ken N Tx

Coffee question >>CLICK HERE<<


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi folks...I bought a new Smartphone today A Samsung A10 an upgrade to my old phone and the chap in the shop set it all up for me transferred all my data and Apps. I marvel at technology and how many people young and older master the hi tech...amazing. Im basics and get by but my Sons are whiz kids with it all and help and advise me if needed.

Hoping you are well okay and doing your thing wherever you are


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good afternoon !


----------



## Ferocious

Good morning everyone,

The sun is shining here, and earlier, I took some bread crumbs out for my two robin friends, Gertie and Marmaduke.
I was just spreading the crumbs evenly over the table, when Gertie came in to land beside me. She cocked her head over at a slight angle (the way she does), then trotted around the table with a clear look of disgust, saying, "Not a bloody worm to be had anywhere, and this tight fisted old sod gives me crumbs......where the 'ell is the marmalade toast bugger -lugs?"

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Been away for a little while.  Feeling more better now.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

Good morning.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good night Friends


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning lovely people,*
*
The calm before the Storm.

It is a gorgeous morning here, the sun is shining brightly, it's almost Spring-like, though there is a nip in the air. 
What a contrast to what is being forcast by the weathermen, we are being told to batten down the hatches before that horrible storm that America didn't want makes itself felt here.

Oh well, it's no use sitting here thinking about storms, Gertie and Marmaduke are at my window, and I know that look of Gertie's, if I get out there with some marmalade toast soon, then poor old Marmie will get a tongue lashing off his good lady. 
*
*Enjoy your day folks, take care and stay safe. *


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning lovely people,*
> *
> The calm before the Storm.
> 
> It is a gorgeous morning here, the sun is shining brightly, it's almost Spring-like, though there is a nip in the air.
> What a contrast to what is being forcast by the weathermen, we are being told to batten down the hatches before that horrible storm that America didn't want makes itself felt here.
> 
> Oh well, it's no use sitting here thinking about storms, Gertie and Marmaduke are at my window, and I know that look of Gertie's, if I get out there with some marmalade toast soon, then poor old Marmie will get a tongue lashing off his good lady.
> *
> *Enjoy your day folks, take care and stay safe. *


Would you save some marmalade toast for me Bil


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning..hope you have a lovely week!

*


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 90791


A snogging 'Snowman and Snowwoman'.....what next.....


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Would you save some marmalade toast for me Bil


Ruth, if you sit on the table with Gertie and Marmie, of course you can have some marmalade toast.


----------



## mike4lorie

Going to Try Bed again....


----------



## Aunt Bea

A good morning for us all to count our blessings as we march around the breakfast table!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon all,*
*
Well, that was one noisy, violent wind last night, but happily it's brightening up now, even though the big tall trees round here are still thrashing about.

Looking out of the window, I notice that we have a new shed, I wonder why it's upside down and half perched on the hedge at the bottom of the garden, and wasn't it so kind of someone to give us this handy gift.   

Over the way, a neighbour is starting a new trend by having their trampoline sitting upside down on their patio instead of the rightway up and on the lawn, still, it is their garden after all. 

Earlier, a young woman was walking, leaning acutely into the strong wind as she made her way up the lane.....and I was thinking....if that wind dropped she'd fall flat on her face. 

Hmmmm.....all this talking is making me thirsty, so I'll make a big pot of tea, just in case any of you drop by.  
*
*Enjoy your day folks, and if it's blowing a gale where you are, take care if you are venturing out.........slurp......I think I'll have a custard cream, or two, or three. *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well.....


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

It's a brand new week, time to try and get my hours back to normal whatever that is...I've been up since 4 pm yesterday and hope to stay up till I go to bed at a decent hour tonight.  I hope I can do it but I know sometimes I just fall asleep when I've been up too long.Maybe that pot of coffee will help me reach my goal today..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Time to pick yourself up and get back in the race! 
Have a great Monday!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Pappy

My daughter at Speculator Lake sez good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning Friends


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Good morning Friends


Hey, now that looks like our view of Texas right outside...lol.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>


*"Mmmmm......Oh yeeeeeeh, that's lovely, Wrennie, would you clip my toe-nails too?" *


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


"Hmmmm......I can see you've been at the raspberries again, Hilda."


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> "Hmmmm......I can see you've been at the raspberries again, Hilda."


The raspberry aka the Bronx cheer! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Ruthanne

My hours are still off so I'm up at this unGodly hour but I see others are too so that's nice.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Picture I took today on my morning walk. High of 82 today.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## mike4lorie

Pappy said:


> My daughter at Speculator Lake sez good morning:
> 
> View attachment 91001



I love to start my day like that today!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Wake up. Breakfast is almost ready!


----------



## Ruthanne

The sun has set on another day in my land.  Maybe I'll be able to sleep tonight...just maybe and then get up at my normal hour...I wish at least.

Good night..


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Get your quilt and get to bed!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Got my 7 hours last night!  Hooray!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Very foggy out there at 6:30 am.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.  Was outside a moment ago and the salt truck went down the street and really let a lot of salt loose on the street.  That reminded me we have snow coming soon.  I heard we are going to get a lot of it but I'll believe it when I see it.  We haven't had a lot of it this year yet.  The most was about 4 inches.  We haven't had a snowy season and not bitterly cold yet either although they are promising Friday will be frigid.  
I hope you all have a peaceful night.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Night Friends


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea

Jack Frost nipping at my nose! 






Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ferocious

*Good evening all,*
*
Well, last week-end a shed found it's way into our garden, curtesy of a storm. The weather forecasters are warning of another storm this week-end, I wonder if the contents of that shed ( lawnmowers etc ) will also find their way into our garden too, now that would be handy. While I'm feeding Gertie and Marmie, I'll keep my eyes peeled, you never know   
*
*Enjoy your day. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## RadishRose

'night folks


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, Kids!​


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Pink Biz

*G'nite! ☺

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good Morning, enjoy your coffee then get out and hit the sales!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
That nasty 'Dennis the Menace' storm is starting to make his presence felt. He's chucking buckets of water at us from all directions  .....  I wonder if we will then have our own little lake, perhaps we may have some ducks too, I'll keep you posted. 

I've just hung one of those fat ball out of the transome window on a string for Mr and Mrs Robin, and right away Gertie spotted it and came to investigate, she's chomping on it now......
Eh up, she's using the fat to write on the window..........what is she writing.........it looks like............"Where's my marmalade toast, bugger-lugs?" 

If Dennis is visiting you, stay indoors, stay warm and safe, if you want, eat chocolate......well Aunt Bea will be OK, she's bought a ton of the stuff. 
*
*I think I'll watch the telly, have a nice day friends. *


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning, it's extra cold out there.  It's about 0 now and getting colder this early morning.  Yet, I'm grateful I got 8 good hours of solid sleep.

*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mikermeals

Yesterday morning from frigid Chicago


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning it’s frigid cold this morning at 5 degrees!! Hard to breathe. Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lvstotrvl said:


> Good morning it’s frigid cold this morning at 5 degrees!! Hard to breathe. Stay warm everyone.View attachment 91687


It's so cold here too.  The wind chill is -2 right now.  I'm so glad it's going to get up to around 35 late this afternoon.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning at 10 degrees F


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening...it has warmed up quite a bit I'm glad to say...


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## missjamaica

SeaBreeze said:


>





peppermint said:


> A Beautiful Sight....♥


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams...





_


----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good Sunday morning:


----------



## Liberty

Its 57°and its very early...Have a great day, guys!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Don't you just love these beautiful pics?!  Oh yeah...coffee is beautiful, too!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

Wish you a very good morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!

*


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

The bitter cold this morning started me thinking about the frosted windows in the old house that I grew up in!




Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning everyone*
*
I was just about to turn to the sports page of my newspaper when I realized........it was going to be one of those days.

I had a big mug of tea in my hand when the handle fell off, no, that's not correct, I had the handle in my hand, it was the mug that fell off the handle, and, true to 'murphy's law', the mug landed on my foot, not only hurting my toes, but giving them a sugary wash as well. 

Because I was in the communal lounge, and having respect for other users, I got down on my hands and knees to wipe the floor, big mistake, the getting down was the easy part, getting back up was much more difficult. So, after about four attempts to get back into my chair and by now feeling really irritated, I was just about to say, "Sod it" and stay put, when another resident entered the room and who could clearly see the dilemma I was in asked, "What are you doing on all fours, Bill?"
"I'm auditioning for the part of Rin Tin Tin in that new movie, get over here and help me up", I said with a grin.

We sat for a while and laughed at my daft adventure, then he toddled off out, so I thought, "Another mug of tea is needed badly."

I looked inside the kettle and saw that there was plenty of water in it, flicked the switch......nothing happened. I plugged the kettle into another socket.....nothing happened. I plugged a can opener into both sockets and it worked in both sockets. Then I checked the fuse in the plug of the kettle, but that was OK, so frustrated, I looked for an open window so that I could lob the kettle into permanent orbit around the moon.*

*Determined to have a cup of tea, I took a pan, emptied the water out of the kettle into the pan and put it onto the stove to boil. Thankfully, I managed to brew a pot of tea, I'm savouring it now, and my fingers are around the mug not through the bloody 'andle.  *


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning sweet people!*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Aunt Bea said:


> The bitter cold this morning started me thinking about the frosted windows in the old house that I grew up in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your coffee and your day!


Brings back great memories, Thank you , Aunt Bea!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day! ☺

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep softly


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm turning this one over in my mind while I enjoy my morning coffee.



Have a great day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Sweet Dreams


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

To my forum friends:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone Think Spring!


----------



## Ruthanne

*A Good Morning and Good Day to everyone!*

I had a real good night sleep and then my rooster alarm went off--well, that's one alarm sound that will get me up, and I think it's a keeper!  I think it will continue to motivate me to get out of bed...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 92518


*Bluey......  I heard a story that humans eat us eggs!*

*Orangey.....   Yeh, but they always eat the blue ones first!*

*Goldey....... Eggzactly! *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## RadishRose

A sunny 19F day up here, high to be 34F.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

Since I know what day it is *now* I can say:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't been to sleep yet..not tired yet, slept a lot yesterday but hopefully I will get some sleep some time this morning


----------



## Wren

Morning all, enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Aunt Bea

Take a moment to count your blessings while you enjoy your morning coffee, have a great day!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone, supposed to be in the low 50’s today!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!




​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening...glad to be having a decent day.  Took doggie for a longer walk...listening to Bon Jovi now...It's a warmer day and put me in mind of Spring..it's not far away now


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren

I hope the week goes well for everybody


----------



## Aunt Bea

Be thankful for retirement while you enjoy that second cup of coffee!






Have a great day!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

*Good Morning Friends!




*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a fabulous day!

*


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren

Have a good day


----------



## Aunt Bea

The sap is running and spring is on the way, have a great day!


----------



## Ruthanne

Up at the crack of dawn and had a good night sleep.  I hope you all did also!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Top o' the mornin'!  ☺

*​


----------



## RadishRose

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ruthanne

Finally, an end to this crap day


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Rise and shine it's coffee time!







Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Another rainy day...at least it's going to turn to snow today!


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> Finally, an end to this crap day
> 
> View attachment 93042


That was a good thing that the day ended


----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon nice people,*
*
Earlier I was sat across the table from an old mate. He is not a happy bunny. 

"Why", you may ask, well, he has got this massive carbuncle on his bum, which is preventing him from sitting comfortably. He is sort of mimicking the 'Leaning Tower of Pisa', so, in an effort to offer sympathy, I too leaned over at about the same angle as him, but he growled at me, "Bill, will you stop taking the 'pisa' ".....or something like that.  
He then asked me if I'd have a look at it......yes, you heard right....he wanted me to take a look at his bare rse. 
Reluctantly, I agreed on condition that he didn't fart in my face.....then he quickly dropped his trousers enough for me to inspect what looked like Mount Vesuvius growing off his buttock. 
If we are all honest, most of us have a bit of a cruel streak in us, so I said to Dave, If you give me a bundle of tissues, I'll give the beggar a bloody good squeeze to get all the puss out."
"I asked you to just look at it, Bill, not subject me to torture, you cruel sod", he moaned.

A bit later our visiting nurse arrived, and I told her Dave had a huge boil like a tangerine on his bum, she just pointed at Dave and gestured him to his room. 
Myself and a few others somehow found ourselves outside Dave's door (sort of listening), where he was heard to say, "Bloody 'ell Nurse, where did you get your medical training, with the Gestapo?"
A little later still, Dave emerged from his room and told us that the nurse had lanced the carbuncle/boil, and he moaned, "I've now got a crater on my backside that I could use as an egg cup."*
*I haven't laughed as hard like that for quite a while.  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

A good morning from Florida:


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> I hope the week goes well for everybody
> View attachment 92871


Girrafter remind us, Wrennie?


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone. Happy Thursday


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## SeaBreeze

Have a peaceful night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and have a great weekend!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

*...Mornin' Folks....absolutely lashing down here this morning, pleased I don't need to go anywhere... have a super day.. *


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy yourselves and each other today! ♥


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your bonus day!


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Enjoy your bonus day!


*I will, Bea, but I don't want to marry a frog, thank you.*


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, we're off to a great start!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*

*White Rabbit.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,
> 
> White Rabbit.*


Two more times and Bob's your uncle!






Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning people:


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

*Looking forward to Spring and the flowers blooming again!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Enjoy your day, forum folks! ☺

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren

Good morning, hoping March will be a good month for everybody


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your day!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

*Been a sunny day all day..I haven't been out but the sun shining through the window where I'm sitting is very warm even though it's only 48 deg f outside... *

*Have a super start to the week folks...*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, sweet dreams


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

It won't be long now, enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne

Vega_Lyra said:


>


So nice to see you here VL!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!



​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
I was told that I ate too many Honey Coated Crunchynut Cornflakes and that that wasn't good for me, so I've left them alone for a while. 
However, this morning I had the most fierce craving for them, so I decided to have some.......trouble was though.......there wasn't enough milk to fill my bucket...  
*
*Have a lovely day, folks.  *


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Happy Wednesday, good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning Friends!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good night everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Good morning everyone


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I'm happy to report that my sense of smell is back and in fine fettle after several weeks of being somewhat 'snottified'. Indeed, my nostril flaring apperatus detected the sumptuous smell of sausages cooking, forcing the rest of my body to follow the wonderful aroma to it's source. There in the kitchen, a fellow resident was unloading an air fryer and plonking sausages onto a plate. Seeing me, he harpooned a sausage with a fork and thrust it into my hand........don't they just taste so much better this way.....Mmmmmm.....am I making you feel hungry?  
*
*Enjoy your day playmates....*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good nite to one and all!  *


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## ProTruckDriver

*Good Morning.   
*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...I hope your day is a good one...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 94270


I know what you mean


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

*Carpe Diem!



*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, what did I miss?


----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie

Well, I don't think I've been here this long as I have been today... Been here since 8:12 am... No wonder Carl's(my pup)has been bugging me, hours ago I told him Daddy and he was going for a nap... Anyhow folks, Hope YOU all have a GREAT Saturday!


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1312856645572947


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peppermint

Don't forget, Daylight Saving Time.....Sunday March 8, 2020.....
Sweet Dreams...…………………………♥


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well dear friends. See you in the morning.....


----------



## Aunt Bea

This made me smile enjoy your coffee and have a great day!


----------



## Wren

Morning all,


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:   When I see this photo I think of Ken in Texas.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

I was up all night! Took the dog out about 5am, finally fell asleep until about a half hour ago. ugh.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie

Good Morning Everyone...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ferocious

*Good evening friends,*
*
One of our number here has found himself a ladyfriend. 
He brings her into our lounge, and they sit there longingly looking into each others eyes and holding hands.
He's 74 and she is a mere 51, and they are forever kissing and smiling big smiles wider than a sunset on the horizon.
I'm thinking of chucking a bucket of water over them, not because I'm envious (I'm pig sick jealous), but we can't have one of our old fart mates risking his life with this buxom young chick, who looks like she could jitterbug for Britain.
I took him to one side and told him, that if he conked out doing the business with Hot Lips Hoolihan, then we would most likely have to bury him in a 'T' shaped coffin.
They were at it again tonight and the rest of us were trying to play cards, but we aborted our card school early.
*
*Now where did I put that bucket.  *


----------



## RubyK




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning have a great day!




_“The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all.” _- Disney's Mulan


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening....*


----------



## RadishRose

*Drift into dreamland, Friends...*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Goodnight!

*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Hello playmates,*
*
I did some washing today, not a lot, just some socks.  I dried them on the radiators, and guess what, after I'd paired them up, I noticed that one pair had a blue sock and a black sock, then another pair just the same, blue/black.  Strange, I know, but I must now have about 20 pairs of socks in my sock bin just like these two pairs. 

Now this is what I call a good cup of tea, enjoy your evening.   *


----------



## Wren

Good morning all !


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Hello playmates,*
> 
> *I did some washing today, not a lot, just some socks.  I dried them on the radiators, and guess what, after I'd paired them up, I noticed that one pair had a blue sock and a black sock, then another pair just the same, blue/black.  Strange, I know, but I must now have about 20 pairs of socks in my sock bin just like these two pairs.
> 
> Now this is what I call a good cup of tea, enjoy your evening.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, enjoy your coffee and a lazy weekend at home!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning everyone,*
*
It seems that the dreaded Coronavirus is creeping up on us all.  
So my friends, I'm releasing the sharks and piranhas into the moat, I'm raising the drawbridge, I'm lowering the portcullis, and the boiling oil tanks on the battlements are all full and functioning. 
I've pressurised the living areas so that non of those nasty nasties can get into my lair and find their way up my conk. 
I've got lots of music and movies and plenty of tasty morsels, but I do realize that I could go a little bit more bonkers than I already am being cooped up, so, from time to time, I'll venture out onto the battlements in my Moon-landing suit and blast every concievable crevice with my trusty flame-thrower. 
*
*Take care of yourselves and do enjoy your day folks. *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 95318


*Shut your window, Ruth, that bloody seagull is after your chocolate biscuits.... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning !

*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening, anyone care for some shrimp cocktail?  I've had a hankering for it for awhile now....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, enjoy your coffee and don't forget to wash your hands!


----------



## Wren

Thought for the weekend.....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning; Stay safe.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!



​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peppermint

Ferocious said:


> *Shut your window, Ruth, that bloody seagull is after your chocolate biscuits.... *


Thanks for the laugh....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...breakfast for you!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty

*Good Sunday Morning Forum Friends...have a beautiful nature filled day!*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Enjoy your day! ☺

*


----------



## Wren

I’ve just received this from my daughter and it’s so sweet I thought I’d share it, night night all


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## MarciKS

Well, I've got the early shift and it's nearly 1 am so, goodnight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and stay safe!


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning enjoy your coffee and stay safe!


*"Dooooooooooh, stupid blinds won't stay open...........Maaaaaaaarge."*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
If I were to say, "It's a lovely morning here", then it would probably start raining, so, I'm not going to say, "It's a lovely Morning here", but wherever you are going and whatever mischief you want to get up to, I hope that it's a lovely morning for you. 
*
*Do enjoy your day.  *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

........and don't forget-


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning all...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning! Here's some brekkie for you! 

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Wren

Good morning and Happy St Patrick’s Day !


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning hoping that you all get a chance to enjoy a little social distancing today!


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Good morning and Happy St Patrick’s Day !


*Aarh b,jesus, Wrennie, did yerrafter shout so loud an' rattle me lug-'oles.*


----------



## Wren

Ferocious said:


> *Aarh b,jesus, Wrennie, did yerrafter shout so loud an' rattle me lug-'oles.*


To be sure, ferry


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*​


----------



## Ruthanne

Got up and went back to sleep till this afternoon..have some music playing for us.  Happy St. Patrick's Day..


----------



## Pink Biz

*Toodles! *​


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!*​


----------



## mike4lorie

Good Night SF... See ya on the Flip Side...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

_Wish upon a Star, tomorrow will be better._
Goodnight Dear Friends


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*

*If you've got a cup of tea or coffee in your hand, it'll taste so much better while listening to this lovely melody...*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=750733425451767


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night !

*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren

Wishing you all a happy and safe weekend in these troubled times


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thank you Bea, and you also.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't gotten a full night of sleep yet, woke up after 3 hours and was so hot.  I had turned the heat way up because it is going down to 20 F tonight.  It was just 70 F on Friday!  Crazy weather!  Now I have the darn window open and stood in front of it to cool off, hope I don't get my death of cold.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose

'Morning, brunch is almost ready


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose

Sail off to dreamland through the stars. Sleep well, Friends.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren

A new week begins, hoping it’s a good one for all of us


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
'Self Isolating'

Not that I'm normally hostile, but anyone venturing through our front gate with a snotty nose or coughing will be pelted with hard peas from my trusty catapult.
*
*Have a good day. *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Carpe Diem!

*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

Snow flurries here!  Very light.

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

I've got to cut down on my News watching...there's not much else they can tell me that I don't already know...


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Em in Ohio

Wren said:


> Happy Monday everybody, have a great week
> View attachment 86842


This was posted by Wren in January, but thought it might be good to re-post now.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' all  from my home  to yours...on yet another glorious Sunny Morning of Spring..... 







We're all on a mores serious lockdown as   from today with nothing open but supermarkets for essential goods. post offices ,   and pharmacies, but our parks are still allowed to be open as long as we practice social distancing and no more than 2 people allowed to be together from the same house when outside(except families who live together).. and we're still permitted to go to work or go out and take on version of exercise a day  ( running, walking, or cycling)>..  so today I may take my short hour exercise around the village well away from other people  and take some more pics..  if I can..




Have a super day folks.. stay isolated as much as possible,..practice, safe distancing ,  and stay well


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all, *

*Dreams: 

Isn't it amazing how, in dreams, the impossible seems like normal, well for me it seems that way.
Pour yourself a cup of tea and listen to my latest....no ladies, it's not smutty... 

With the world in the grip of this awful coronavirus, I (in my dream) decided to develop goggles with special lenses that allow the wearer to see corona germs floating about in the air. Then I also developed a pull-truck, with a tank full of 'Superplonkerbonkercoronakiller' (SPBCK for short) liquid, that could be used to spray the corona nasties and kill them, never to creep up people's conks ever again. 

The goggles were a huge success, factories in all countries mass produced them, but the pull-trucks with the SPBCK liquid proved a bit of a problem, the reason being that they weighed 2 ton each. 
Nevertheless, in the dream, folk were hauling these SPBCK pull-trucks behind them, pausing to scan around themselves with the special goggles, and, if a passing human appeared to have corona nasties on them then they were given a good blast of SPBCK, and often enough, the passing human returned the gesture. 

The Senior Forum'ers formed their own army, some of the battalions were led by General's Wrennie, Vega-Lyra, Ruth and Aunt Bea. 
These stout hearted ladies terrorised the infecting Coronavirus colonies with their relentless spraying of SPBCK.

Gen' Wrennie, seeing a naked, swarthy bloke covered with C'nasties, blasted him (full pressure) right up his backside. 

Gen' Vega-Lyra, taking no chances or prisoners, gave every passer by a good ear-hole wash. 

Generals Ruth and Aunt bea played a sort of tennis by using their spray lances at full pressure to lob humans back and forth, until they got tired, and then just sat on a bench and gave everybody passing a good wash.... 

Strange how we all wake up from dreams, just as things are getting interesting....

Enjoy you day folks. 
*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## evad

Morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 96768


*Eggzactly!*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and stay safe.


----------



## Wren

Morning all, hope you are all well and have a nice weekend


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning playmates,*
*
A very moo-oo-ooving story for you.   

Doris, a stocky Aberdeen Angus was minding her own business and chomping at the lush grass in her own personal field, when a voice from the other side of the road called, "Morning Dotty, Farmer Giles has given me my own personal field too, so we can gab to each other across the road." 
"Morning, Bella", replied Doris, "Farmer Giles offered me that field but I told him I prefered the 'udder' one."
Then, both ladies, chuckling, turned their heads to watch Mary and Mildred (two prize Herefordshires) trotting past them down the middle of the road.
"It's just not right, Bella", retorted Doris, "Mildred should know better, she should be 'self isolating' like us, while this 'cowronavirus' is raging." *
*
Enjoy your day. *


----------



## Liberty

Good morning...its Bluebonnet time here in Texas!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Em in Ohio

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all, *
> 
> *Dreams:
> 
> Isn't it amazing how, in dreams, the impossible seems like normal, well for me it seems that way.
> Pour yourself a cup of tea and listen to my latest....no ladies, it's not smutty...
> 
> With the world in the grip of this awful coronavirus, I (in my dream) decided to develop goggles with special lenses that allow the wearer to see corona germs floating about in the air. Then I also developed a pull-truck, with a tank full of 'Superplonkerbonkercoronakiller' (SPBCK for short) liquid, that could be used to spray the corona nasties and kill them, never to creep up people's conks ever again.
> 
> The goggles were a huge success, factories in all countries mass produced them, but the pull-trucks with the SPBCK liquid proved a bit of a problem, the reason being that they weighed 2 ton each.
> Nevertheless, in the dream, folk were hauling these SPBCK pull-trucks behind them, pausing to scan around themselves with the special goggles, and, if a passing human appeared to have corona nasties on them then they were given a good blast of SPBCK, and often enough, the passing human returned the gesture.
> 
> The Senior Forum'ers formed their own army, some of the battalions were led by General's Wrennie, Vega-Lyra, Ruth and Aunt Bea.
> These stout hearted ladies terrorised the infecting Coronavirus colonies with their relentless spraying of SPBCK.
> 
> Gen' Wrennie, seeing a naked, swarthy bloke covered with C'nasties, blasted him (full pressure) right up his backside.
> 
> Gen' Vega-Lyra, taking no chances or prisoners, gave every passer by a good ear-hole wash.
> 
> Generals Ruth and Aunt bea played a sort of tennis by using their spray lances at full pressure to lob humans back and forth, until they got tired, and then just sat on a bench and gave everybody passing a good wash....
> 
> Strange how we all wake up from dreams, just as things are getting interesting....
> 
> Enjoy you day folks.
> *


So, how do we order SPBCK?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning deer friends,*

*It's a beautiful morning here.

I was just checking my pulse, y'know, the way that you do, then I started to panic a bit......no pulse......then I realised I had hold of the arm of chair.....phew.....then I found my wrist......"Bum, bumty bum, bumty bum".....well goodness gracious me....I'm OK, but I think I'll need someone to have a look at my chair. *

*Have a lovely day deers. *


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' All.... Sunny but Windy start to the day today..

I took this picture exactly a year ago... little did I suspect what 12 months would bring...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Palm Bay.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning
_Enjoy the Day





_​


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

☺  ☺  ☺  ☺  ☺  ☺  ☺  ☺


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 97462


*It's your turn to make the cocoa, darlin'.*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ferocious

Pappy said:


> Good morning:
> 
> View attachment 97480


*Super picture, Pappy, but I'll bet you a £ that that little guy doesn't make it to the island before the tide comes in......*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RubyK

GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Ruthanne

A great April to all!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, maybe you should fix your own coffee this morning.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Gemma




----------



## RadishRose

Stay in, Be safe.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## hollydolly

.*....Have a super Thursday everybody......*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!


----------



## Ruthanne

A peaceful morning to all...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

_Good Morning _


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Bonnie said:


>


*Shut your window quick, Bonnie, that seagull is now after your cookies, it pinched all of Ruth's....*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oops!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Good Morning, Everyone. *


----------



## RadishRose

*Goodnight, sweet dreams, jump up in the morning and say- "Whoopie"!*


----------



## MickaC

*Sleep peacefully...Sleep Heavenly...Sleep well.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

_Good Morning Friends!_

It is said, that if you wear flowers in your hair in the Morning
The rest of your day will be glorious and lucky.













​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*Close your eyes, open your mind, let dreams enter. Sleep Well.*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Dreams are for the asking......Enjoy.


----------



## RadishRose

G'nite Guys


----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie

You know, Someone asked me this ... The COVID 19 must be pretty serious... I said well ya know when they close down churches and casinos close down, Must be pretty serious if the two world bosses agree...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Many thanks to all of the essential workers heading out the door this morning.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty

Good morning from Bluebonnet country in Texas!


----------



## Liberty

Good morning from Bluebonnet country in Texas!


----------



## JustBonee

Bluebonnets are beautiful in the Hill Country this time of year.

Wishing everyone a wonderful week ahead....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning
> _Enjoy the Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


Absolutely love this image - trees, rocks, moss, and "God Rays" - a bunch of my favorite things!  It will become a computer puzzle - Thanks!


----------



## MickaC

Empty said:


> Absolutely love this image - trees, rocks, moss, and "God Rays" - a bunch of my favorite things!  It will become a computer puzzle - Thanks!


My only words are * AMAZING.*


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Good morning from Bluebonnet country in Texas!View attachment 98237


I'm totally envious Liberty.....Can i come live with you......


----------



## MickaC

@Empty what a great puzzle it will be. I love doing computer puzzles. I don't know how to turn pictures into puzzles. Would love to learn that.


----------



## Em in Ohio

MickaC said:


> @Empty what a great puzzle it will be. I love doing computer puzzles. I don't know how to turn pictures into puzzles. Would love to learn that.


I use the freeware version of "Astra Gift Maker."  Hopefully, it is still available online.  If not, personal mail me - I think I have a zipped copy or can perhaps zip it for you.


----------



## Em in Ohio

MickaC said:


> View attachment 98233


Can you or anyone else read the name signed on this?  I searched for a larger image online, but didn't find it.  It will go well with other inspirational pieces that I put on my walls.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Empty said:


> Can you or anyone else read the name signed on this?  I searched for a larger image online, but didn't find it.  It will go well with other inspirational pieces that I put on my walls.


I enlarged as much my desktop will go, i'll hunt for my magnifying glass, and try with it.


----------



## MickaC

*Angel Dust is waiting to fall into your mind and soul to give you SWEET DREAMS.  Have an enchanting nite sleep.*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 98223


*Those seagulls follow you everywhere don't they, Ruth.....? *


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*

*It's a lovely morning, the sort of day to go clog-dancing over hills and far away.......
"You?" "Clog dancing......in your dreams lad", I hear some of you say!
Well, let me tell all you doubters, I was once a very good clog-dancer, I won a competition for doing it, mind you, I was the only contestant. 
I'd give you all a demonstration, but alas, me clogs got woodworm and fell apart. *

*Enjoy your day folks. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Those seagulls follow you everywhere don't they, Ruth.....? *


Yes, just can't shake 'em for some reason


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Another Beautiful Day starting out. Mother Nature spreading her Happiness.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!



Have a lovely day!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*It's a new day, good morning all,*
*
I have for the last hour been doing something really stupid, I've been eating chocolate, (MMMmmmmm) but, and it's a big but, I know I'll get some indigestion, so, I just can't go to bed yet......... a couple more chunks won't hurt I suppose.....MMMMMMMmmmm....
*
*Enjoy your day.....and no, you can't have some of my chocolate....*


----------



## MickaC

*Time for our restful place, to wait for our Dream Fairies, sprinkling their magic. *


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Wishing you a worry-free Wednesday!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Em in Ohio

MickaC said:


> I enlarged as much my desktop will go, i'll hunt for my magnifying glass, and try with it.


Much appreciate your effort... I guess I can "borrow" the words and put on another image, but I like to give credit where credit is due....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning! Let's go for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*The bench is empty for now, till the Dream Fairiesarrive and fill our minds with the best Dreams one could have.  SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


>


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*Good Nite Everyone..Sleep with piece in your mind, body and soul.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC

Hope all can find a safe way to share today, Good Friday, With Loved Ones. Make the best of today that you can.


----------



## Pappy

I absolutely love this photo, and a good morning to you all.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

_Good Morning Friends



_​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*Sleep well everyone*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

Hope you all had a good nite, and starting a good morning.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

* Your Dreams are Yours and Only Yours.....Sleep well everyone.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Easter enjoy your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Happy Easter:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

* Let your Dreams take you to wherever your Heart desires. sleep well. *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

Sun is out, temps are down by 25 degrees overnight.... low 50's with wind today... almost 80 deg f yesterday... . 

Over 40 years ago today I'd just given birth after a 3 day labour.... thank god I'll never have to go through_ that _again...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RubyK

*GOOD NIGHT TO ALL!*


----------



## MickaC

Feels like a good nite to collect our best dreams.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys...  *
*
Now then, let me get you all started......

If you are left footed, first you must put your left foot forward, here's the clever bit, you then let your right foot follow, then keep repeating this and you'll be off on what's called 'a nice walk', if you are right footed, then start with your right foot (I know, it's brilliant isn't it), me, well I'm in the middle of a hand stand, but I can't remember whether I'm left or right handed.....an me 'ead isn't 'alf goin' red......
*
*Enjoy your day playmates....*


----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Good COLD Tuesday Morning My dress code for April 14, a balmy -14. Oh Happy Day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Hope your day is a pleasant one. ☺

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Dream to your Heart's Content. Sleep Well.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Wishing all these lovelies appear soon.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

File you dreams, you can revisit any time, they will never be lost.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you!

*​


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep tight


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Have an appointment with my Dream Maker.....Sleep well all.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sleep tight everyone. (don't forget you can watch videos here in full screen, click on lower right to begin, click Esc to go back to small size)


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*

*Looking out of the window is a joy this morning. 
*
*The sun is shining, all the cock birds are yodelling away seeing as how they've all had their amorous moments with the hen birds. 

Mrs Blackbird is chinwagging with Mrs Starling.......

Mrs Starling....
"Has your fella delivered the goods for your eggs, Mrs B."
*
*Mrs Blackbird.... 
"Has he delivered his goods....has he delivered his goods?"  "Didn't you see us ontop of the lamp-post all day yesterday, he was doing the 'rumba' on my back for hours, I've hardly got any feathers left." *

_*Mrs Starling... 
"Mrs B, you are awful......come to think of it, my back is looking a bit bald too....LOL, how many eggs can you manage this year?"*_
*
Mrs Blackbird... 
"If I had my way I'd settle for one, it wears me out feeding the chicks, but I'll probably have five or six....how many are you going to have?"

Mrs Starling... 
"Non, my fella only fires blanks, we have all the fun without all the bother..LOL."

Mrs Blackbird... 
"You crafty mare, you'll have to help me with mine then."
*

*Another cup of tea I think, it's hard work bird-watching.   


Have a lovely day. *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz

*GOOD MORNING!

*​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Feel some dreams coming on, must go and meet them. Sleep well, with peace.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren

Enjoy your weekend folks


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *Looking out of the window is a joy this morning. *
> 
> *The sun is shining, all the cock birds are yodelling away seeing as how they've all had their amorous moments with the hen birds.
> 
> Mrs Blackbird is chinwagging with Mrs Starling.......
> 
> Mrs Starling....
> "Has your fella delivered the goods for your eggs, Mrs B."*
> 
> *Mrs Blackbird....
> "Has he delivered his goods....has he delivered his goods?"  "Didn't you see us ontop of the lamp-post all day yesterday, he was doing the 'rumba' on my back for hours, I've hardly got any feathers left." *
> 
> _*Mrs Starling...
> "Mrs B, you are awful......come to think of it, my back is looking a bit bald too....LOL, how many eggs can you manage this year?"*_
> 
> *Mrs Blackbird...
> "If I had my way I'd settle for one, it wears me out feeding the chicks, but I'll probably have five or six....how many are you going to have?"
> 
> Mrs Starling...
> "Non, my fella only fires blanks, we have all the fun without all the bother..LOL."
> 
> Mrs Blackbird...
> "You crafty mare, you'll have to help me with mine then."*
> 
> 
> *Another cup of tea I think, it's hard work bird-watching.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day. *


So nice to see you again Bill..  ❣✌


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I've been told that shares in 'loud-hailer' megaphones have rocketed because of social distancing, which leads onto this below.

An old geezer (well he must be old 'cause he's a year older than me ) from a hundred yards up the lane was using a torch last night, some of the residents here were pointing towards him and wondering why he was flashing his torch repeatedly on and off.  I went and got my torch and using 'morse', I asked him if he was OK. He replied in morse that he was fine and was just sitting outside with a large whisky watching the stars. I said to him 'cheers' then went and got myself one. I went into the garden and carried on our morse conversation, when other residents (now curious) came out into the garden. One of our ladies asked what the old guy was saying, and I told her that he told me to tell her that she was a bit of OK and he sends a kiss......that made her night.
*
*We all went back into the lounge for a game of cards, but a certain lady remained outside....   with my torch....and my book of morse code. *

. -. .--- --- -.-- | -.-- --- ..- .-. | -.. .- -.--


----------



## Ruthanne

Took awhile off from this place to heal.

I'm hoping to see flowers blooming instead of snow, and soon.


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> So nice to see you again Bill..  ❣✌


*Thank you, It's always nice to see you, Ruth*


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,*
> 
> *Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I've been told that shares in 'loud-hailer' megaphones have rocketed because of social distancing, which leads onto this below.
> 
> An old geezer (well he must be old 'cause he's a year older than me ) from a hundred yards up the lane was using a torch last night, some of the residents here were pointing towards him and wondering why he was flashing his torch repeatedly on and off.  I went and got my torch and using 'morse', I asked him if he was OK. He replied in morse that he was fine and was just sitting outside with a large whisky watching the stars. I said to him 'cheers' then went and got myself one. I went into the garden and carried on our morse conversation, when other residents (now curious) came out into the garden. One of our ladies asked what the old guy was saying, and I told her that he told me to tell her that she was a bit of OK and he sends a kiss......that made her night.*
> 
> *We all went back into the lounge for a game of cards, but a certain lady remained outside....   with my torch....and my book of morse code. *
> 
> . -. .--- --- -.-- | -.-- --- ..- .-. | -.. .- -.--


I always enjoy your messages Bill!  Good morning to you


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,*
> 
> *Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I've been told that shares in 'loud-hailer' megaphones have rocketed because of social distancing, which leads onto this below.
> 
> An old geezer (well he must be old 'cause he's a year older than me ) from a hundred yards up the lane was using a torch last night, some of the residents here were pointing towards him and wondering why he was flashing his torch repeatedly on and off.  I went and got my torch and using 'morse', I asked him if he was OK. He replied in morse that he was fine and was just sitting outside with a large whisky watching the stars. I said to him 'cheers' then went and got myself one. I went into the garden and carried on our morse conversation, when other residents (now curious) came out into the garden. One of our ladies asked what the old guy was saying, and I told her that he told me to tell her that she was a bit of OK and he sends a kiss......that made her night.*
> 
> *We all went back into the lounge for a game of cards, but a certain lady remained outside....   with my torch....and my book of morse code. *
> 
> . -. .--- --- -.-- | -.-- --- ..- .-. | -.. .- -.--


Have a nice day and have fun with this!

*http://www.unit-conversion.info/texttools/morse-code/*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet Dreams. Lovelies!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Nothing feels better than falling into a peaceful dream. Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to ask SeaBreeze to close this as there are 1k posts in it and time to close it.

Starting a new one now.  Here is the new one:  https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...good-evening-good-day-good-night-etc-4.48382/


----------

